# Who has a gotcha day coming?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Princess Gatita! Snatched and kidnapped off the lonely, cold, hard asphalt on July 5, 4 years ago, into a life of lavish breakfasts in bed, daily appointments at the hair salon (jowl brushings) and goose down duvet nights curling up with mommy.

Happy Gotcha Day, my Princess! May God keep us in each other's arms for many, many years to come! 

She's getting her favorites that day: lots of treats, jowl scratches and curling up with mom all day, who's taken off work for that.

Who else??


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Happy Gotcha Day, little princess! I thought I was the only one who takes days off of work to celebrate my furkids' birthdays.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Happy "Gotcha Day" Princess Gatita!! To be Snatched off the streets, and to end up in the Lap of Luxury...WOW! a true rag to riches story, with a Happy fairy 'tail' (!) ending!


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Happy Gotcha Day wee princess! You're such a lucky little girl! <3 <3 <3 Mama loves you so much


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Today's the day, yay! I let her have a non-healthy treat - Fancy Feast (which I almost never give them) and sang to her and gave her a lot of kisses.

This is one good thing I did in this life. Just saving this girl from the suffering that was her life when I met her, was already worth living for.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

She is a lucky girl! Happy gotcha day!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Then and now photos...


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I wasn't allowed a 2nd cat by the landlord, but she had such a forlorn look in her eyes, and wouldn't let go of me when I'd finish feeding the strays, so one day I just took her with me. The landlord hasn't seen her yet in these 4 years, as she hides under the bed when someone visits.


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Happy Gotcha day Princes Gatita. So glad you crossed paths with your mom and now have a kitty lottery winner.


----------

